# Meet my piggie!



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey guys, I don't currently belong to a guinea pig forum but i still wanted to share some pics of my little cutie with some animal lovers, so here's Maggie! She's just over one years old and is very noisy!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

She's adorable! I've wanted to get a guinea pig before but my husband always talked me out of it since they tend to "scream" anytime anyone walks into the small animal room at the pet store. Since I live with other people I don't think it'd be very fair for me to keep a noisy pet in the house :/ My current fuzz butts make plenty of noise as it is lol


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

They can be quite vocal, ours mostly make noise around feeding time. When they hear me walking up the stairs at the usual time to bring them veggies they squeak and squeak till they have the food. Their other noises are quieter though and to be honest the majority of the time they're pretty silent but i can understand not wanting to get any if you live with other people...some of my family find them slightly annoying, haha


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I try to stay as out of everyone's hair as possible which is why rats are such great pets for me, we can just hang out in my office and no one else has to interact with them. My dogs are a different story, but no one minds dogs.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

It's the same for me with the rats since my mum's not their biggest fan. Although I did bring one of my best behaved boys down with me the other day and my mum even fed him some biscuit. Our dogs rule the house so everyone; family, friends and postmen have to put up with them!


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

I love guinea pigs and was thinking about getting one until I spent the night at a friends who has like 8 and breeds them and after that I didn't want one anymore lol


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

SaraLovesRats said:


> I love guinea pigs and was thinking about getting one until I spent the night at a friends who has like 8 and breeds them and after that I didn't want one anymore lol


Haha, fair enough! Mine actually lives in my brothers room (along with his guinea pig, Maggie's sister) so he puts up with most of the noise. The rats take up all the space in my room!


----------

